# Healthy back, but aching.



## ryan2022 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi guys, was wondering if any of you found a cure for general back ache and tightness. I have a healthy back with no injury, but it gets so bloody tight I have decreased range of motion. I usually hit chirp and massage once a month. Otherwise good to go!


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm tall and lanky so I do get tightness in my back from time to time. Usually it coincides with tight buttock and thigh muscles so these are the exercises I do to loosen up...


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

A relatively inexpensive high density foam roller can help alleviate low back pain.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Ibuprofen and hire someone to do the digging/carrying.


----------



## ryan2022 (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks guys,

I'll try those stretches. I actually picked up a roller a while ago. I'd forgotten some of those stretches for the glutes too. I'll do them tonight.

It's really the only major issue I have, and it comes and goes. We've been putting in 12 hour days combined with 2 hour drives to and from the site....plenty of time to get stiff.

I'm honestly considering taking a step back to a role with less hours. I'm only 36 and am still ready to rock and roll, but time at home with the missus is nice too.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Chiropractic was my solution and still is. Once a week for the last 7 years (I've two disks herniation).


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Gargalaxy said:


> Chiropractic was my solution and still is. Once a week for the last 7 years (I've two disks herniation).


Last week, an MRI revealed one herniated disk.(The protrusion isn't too severe) I do have a bad case of sciatica as a result.
For the last 2 weeks I have been going to a chiropractor, but the adjustments are causing severe pain the next day, so I stopped. He says that they are necessary, and that it will get worse before it gets better.
The thing is, I feel better when I just leave it alone. I am trying a sports therapy place today.

What was your experience?


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

At the beginning was very painful (at least for the first 2 or 3 weeks, adjustment twice a week at that time). Chiropractor explained to me that the pain is normal because your body is used to the wrong positions and what they do is put it in the right place. After a few months, he reduced to just once a week. Also he recommended me not use my wallet in my back pocket because that forced your back to the wrong position too. My doctor (orthopedic) told me surgery or chiropractic, guess what I picked. Years later I'm still doing my sections once a week and really helped, actually when the humidity is high (I'm in Florida).


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Find a good Chiropractor and you'll be upright longer and more often...

http://gonstead.com/find-a-gonstead-doctor/


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

I bought a hot tub. That and a couple beers is pretty much my best investment ever.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Inversion table. It really helps with herniated discs. I didnt care for the chiropractor. I'm tall, too. 6'5". Inversion tables are awesome.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

50mg of thc will set you right.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

newyorkcity said:


> Last week, an MRI revealed one herniated disk.(The protrusion isn't too severe) I do have a bad case of sciatica as a result.
> For the last 2 weeks I have been going to a chiropractor, but the adjustments are causing severe pain the next day, so I stopped. He says that they are necessary, and that it will get worse before it gets better.
> The thing is, I feel better when I just leave it alone. I am trying a sports therapy place today.
> 
> What was your experience?


Protrusions are at least less than a bulge. Look into "Vax D" it is a machine that physical therapy places have a lot and some chiro, that strap you in and pulls your spine. In some instances it will pull the protrusion back in place then exercise.

I also have had good luck with inversion table. Cheap ones run about $100.00 from Wally World. These are great. You step on them, strap your ankles in, then slowly lean back, the table will pivot and you can stop it at different angles to let gravity stretch your spine out. I have used one and it does work great.


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

ryan2022 said:


> Hi guys, was wondering if any of you found a cure for general back ache and tightness. I have a healthy back with no injury, but it gets so bloody tight I have decreased range of motion. I usually hit chirp and massage once a month. Otherwise good to go!


Sounds like your on the right track. Talk to your Chiropractor probably will suggest stretching. 

Inversion tables can be helpful but can do harm, talk to Chiropractor first.

My Chiropractor uses the Palmer Method using a Thompson table, much more effective than rack and crack even though that can be effective IMHO.

FYI Chiropractors are able to help with much more than " backs " . I've jacked my shoulders and knees been very helpful, obviously they can't fix everything. Usually my first stop, I'm pretty conservative with health treatment.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

wookie said:


> FYI Chiropractors are able to help with much more than " backs " . I've jacked my shoulders and knees been very helpful, obviously they can't fix everything. Usually my first stop, I'm pretty conservative with health treatment.


Good to know, I just thought they cracked backs. Might have to check one out for both my shoulders. Right one had been messed up for awhile now, left one just recently.

What issues did you have with your shoulders that they helped with?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

On a bad day 6-800 mg of ibuprofen and icing can do wonders...


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

chonkie said:


> Good to know, I just thought they cracked backs. Might have to check one out for both my shoulders. Right one had been messed up for awhile now, left one just recently.
> 
> What issues did you have with your shoulders that they helped with?


At different times a fall from tripping. Landed on my side leading with the elbow driving my arm up into the shoulder. Nothing broken and not a true dislocation, very painful and lost range of motion. Hurt like the dickens, Chiros worked on me, probably about a year before I totally forgot about it. Thought I was going to be screwed for life but ok now.

Good Luck!


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

wookie said:


> At different times a fall from tripping. Landed on my side leading with the elbow driving my arm up into the shoulder. Nothing broken and not a true dislocation, very painful and lost range of motion. Hurt like the dickens, Chiros worked on me, probably about a year before I totally forgot about it. Thought I was going to be screwed for life but ok now.
> 
> Good Luck!


I have something similar going on with my right shoulder. Although just taking it easy and doing light exercise and movement the past few months have improved my range of motion. I can now lift my arm over my head without pain. Still can't throw anything with much force.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

At almost 66 my back has seen better days. I go to an anesthesiologist , started with chiopractor,physical therapy, in version , you name it I have spinal stenosis and now a synovial cyst.A surgeon told me sugery was not the answer so I get epidural blocks a couple times a year. Now believe it or not with a Gorlitz ramp to pull machine in truck and a Gorlitz with a power feed I can still catch some drain calls. I have to have a cleanout no stairs you know guys the easy stuff. To clean sinks , no more roof jobs , I use a Gorlitz mini with 50 ft of 1/4 cable no more 5 to 10 jobs a day 2 or 3 plenty I baby my back and get help when I need it Damn its good to be back at it again!! Younger guys PLEASE stop trying to be superman and take care of your back


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Man our work is hard on the bod.

Kinda unrelated, I have a full knee replacement 20 years after a knee surgery (watch those if you get one you can't get on that knee again without at least a foam pad), after a surgery to remove scar tissue. So total of 3 on the knee.

My shoulder finally so bad couldn't sleep, ended up with a 25% rotator cuff tear from our heavy work and bone spurs. Went in about a year ago. Removed bone spurs, fixed torn rotator, found my bicep tendon was shredded form the bone spurs, fixed that. Now it's like a 25 year old's shoulder.

Now other shoulder, went in got MRI, found my rotator cuff disintegrated and bone spurs. SO looking at a joint clean up to see if that works. If not a reverse shoulder replacement,,,, Geez. Going to look into just getting the replacement instead of chancing a fix.

Like retired rooter, said. Guys wear knee pads, masks, glasses, get help instead of punishing your body. You will loose that SuperMan syndrome when you hit your 40's than the damage is done.


----------



## Poopoogobyebye (Nov 3, 2015)

Take a (quality) magnesium/calcium supplement, and should also be on a full daily multivitamin/mineral. Ive talked to a doctor who said just by having his patients take magnesium he has seen their trips to the chiro reduce substantially.

Plumbing work is hard work and causes the body to use/lose a lot of minerals and vitamins, we have to make sure we give our body what it needs.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

chonkie said:


> I have something similar going on with my right shoulder. Although just taking it easy and doing light exercise and movement the past few months have improved my range of motion. I can now lift my arm over my head without pain. Still can't throw anything with much force.



Did the same kind of thing with both mine. Tuffed it our for years. Then these past few couldn't sleep without it hurting. As you see in my other post both where damaged. One almost beyond any reasonable repair.

Consider getting it looked at, first is always X rays, then if they find nothing maybe a shot and PT for a while. If it still bothers you finally they will do a CT which will show tissues damage, then the fun begins.


----------



## Poopoogobyebye (Nov 3, 2015)

Before spending 1000s on medical tests/care, I would give joint supplements a try, it could end up saving you a surgery. Every day take Beef Gelatin capsules, MSM, Glucosamine and fish oil capsules. This has taken me from having pain in my knees anytime I went up stairs, to being able to do heavy weighted barbell squats in the gym again. Also cleaning up the diet to avoid inflammatory foods like sugar, fried stuff, and gluten/wheat can make a big difference as well. I can give more info if anyone wants.


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

hot tub.. and weekly massages and monthy ciropractor adjustment


----------



## jonrobbin (Jun 15, 2015)

I do some passive stretching and exercises to strengthen my abdominal muscles. Strong abdominals can take a lot of pressure off the back area.


----------



## ryan2022 (Dec 12, 2012)

Man, we're all banged up!

Still beats pushing post it notes! Anyway, thanks to the original first guys to repond and all the others as well. The glute stretches helped a lot! It's eased a lot of the pain I had.

Thanks again


----------

